# Falling Correctly



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

What is the right and safest way to fall forward and backwards? 
I heard when falling forward you should tuck your arms in and fall on knees first then fall with upper body. Doesn't that hurt your knees deeply?
Also, when falling backwards I heard you should also tuck arms in and fall on your butt first then on your back. But doesnt that break tailbone and hurt your back? I also heard that when falling backwards you should put your elbows back and forearms, landing on forearms and butt. Not sure, which one is correct and safest. 

Because I play a sport in Spring and the season starts in Feb. I would be devastated if something happened because its my last year and I trained so hard for it (4 years). 

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

ball your hands into fists


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Try to impact with largest body part possible, e.g., sit and roll, hip and slide, shoulder and roll, penguin/stomach slide, turtle/back slide, fold your arms over your chest/grab your self...don't put your arms out to break your fall. If going fast and fall, just slide to burn off speed before trying to stop. Try to keep loose/relaxed and just do a contolled rag doll.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks. Hm..I read it but it didnt saying about puting your forarms back with hands in a fist when falling backwards. Is that safe?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I would gladly break an arm to save a wrist.


Especially for us single folk...


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Like has been said, anytime I fall, I try to keep my body in motion. A lot of times I just roll/flip on to my closet edge and pop up if I can. I always try to avoid stopping all my momentum at one time.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Try to impact with largest body part possible, e.g., sit and roll, hip and slide, shoulder and roll, penguin/stomach slide, turtle/back slide, fold your arms over your chest/grab your self...don't put your arms out to break your fall. If going fast and fall, just slide to burn off speed before trying to stop. Try to keep loose/relaxed and just do a contolled rag doll.


Perfect. exactly what I was going to say. Yup make a fist so you dont break fingers and keep your arms tucked by your chest to avoid breaking a forearm, wrist or humorous. I generally try to land on my shoulder/ whole side of my body to absorb the impact. If you feel your about to slide out and fall flat on your back try to twist your body to one side to absorb the impact. you dont want to fall flat on your back that can be dangerous causing whiplash, concussions, and spine injury's especially tailbone injurys. also I wouldnt recommend putting your arms back at all when falling backwards thats exactly how my girl broke her humorous. youll be fine just dont think about it so much just try to stay loose and tucked and land on your side and ur good to go.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

For the record, these are all slower speed techniques. At high speed, one of two things is going to happen. Either you slide out, which is rarely painful, though you should try to keep your inside arm up or risk long lasting shoulder injury. .....OR with no warning, you catch a death cookie and slam into the snow with devastating force so fast that there isn't a damn thing you could possibly do anyway....scorpian....tumble...gasping for air....xrays....broken ribs....yay


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

IMO the best thing you can do is just stay loose and dont tense up no matter what if you think you will fall.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Perfect. exactly what I was going to say. Yup make a fist so you dont break fingers and keep your arms tucked by your chest to avoid breaking a forearm, wrist or humorous. *I generally try to land on my shoulder/ whole side of my body to absorb the impact.* If you feel your about to slide out and fall flat on your back try to twist your body to one side to absorb the impact. you dont want to fall flat on your back that can be dangerous causing whiplash, concussions, and spine injury's especially tailbone injurys. also I wouldnt recommend putting your arms back at all when falling backwards thats exactly how my girl broke her humorous. youll be fine just dont think about it so much just try to stay loose and tucked and land on your side and ur good to go.


you sir, i take it, have not dislocated or separated a shoulder yet. might want to be careful with that technique, its not a good feeling when joints come out of sockets, tendons stretch/snap and clavicles break.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

X1n54n3x said:


> you sir, i take it, have not dislocated or separated a shoulder yet. might want to be careful with that technique, its not a good feeling when joints come out of sockets, tendons stretch/snap and clavicles break.


actually I have (dislocated shoulder, torn ligamants, been there done that) , but not falling in the way im describing. And I dont think you getting the "visual" of what I mean either. its more of a tucked position to cushion your vitals, there would be more of a possibility dislocating, or breaking something when your arms are out flailing out infront, behind or above you. but if Im in the air and I have the option to land the way I want, Im NOT going to land on my back im NOT going to land flat on my chest, soooooo, the other option is to land on my side with my arms tucked it. and TO ME it works and cushions the fall the best way possible. But then again you dont always have that option either :laugh:


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

just dont try to resist the crash in any form. when you know your fucked, then just try to do what you can to stay calm and be prepared to take it. Because if you resist, then you can really fuck up your muscles and really twist a joint. Or break some bones. Ive had many nasty crashes. Just schock them up if you can, and dont stick your arms in the trajectory of your crash

and try to stay in a little ball if you can


----------

